# Baking cookies with your cat



## Cat Dancer (Jul 3, 2006)

1. Look in cookbook for cookie recipe. 
 2. Get cup of coffee. 
 3. Get cat off of cookbook. 
 4. Find that special recipe. 
 5. Get cat's nose out of coffee mug. 
 6. Go to fridge and get eggs. 
 7. Get dry ingredients from cupboard. 
 8. Break eggs in small bowl. 
 9. Sift dry ingredients in large bowl. 
10. Answer the phone. 
11. Cat ate eggs; get more from fridge. 
12. Get cat out of flour bowl and dust cat off. 
13. Get Band-Aids for scratches on hands. 
14. Throw flour out and get more. 
15. Preheat oven for cookies. 
16. Looking at cat & wanting to bake cat now. Cat runs for cover into bathroom. 
17. Flour the counter to roll out cookie dough. 
18. Big crash in bathroom; run to see what happened. 
19. Cat has TP all over floor; stuff spilled and knocked over on top of bathroom counter. 
20. Yell at cat. Cat falls in toilet bowl. 
21. Can sense cat is angry. 
22. Take cat out of toilet to dry cat off. 
23. Get bandages to cover more scratches on arms and legs. 
24. Cleanup bathroom. 
25. Hear a thump in kitchen ... Oh Golly ... now what? 
26. Get cat off floured counter in kitchen. 
27. Try to pick out cat hairs from flour. 
28. Step on cat's tail and get bitten. 
29. Get coat, car keys, and go to store to buy cookies.


----------



## sister-ray (Jul 3, 2006)

LOL they where really funny , cracked me up here love 20


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 3, 2006)

LOL. Me too. 

You'll have to find some budgie jokes.


----------



## just mary (Jul 3, 2006)

:lol: Thanks Janet, that was a good one!


----------



## Halo (Jul 3, 2006)

Number 27 really cracked me up. 

Thanks for the post Janet, I really needed a good laugh.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 3, 2006)

I was going to say my cats would do those things, but I rarely see them move at all. :lol:


----------



## ThatLady (Jul 3, 2006)

Having baked many a cookie with cat helpers, I can verify every one of those. It's a fact!


----------



## Rosa (Jul 9, 2006)

thats just tooooo cute. thanks for sharing.
Rosa


----------



## foghlaim (Jul 10, 2006)

I loved the last one...lol 

very good janet... great laugh from it.. lol

nsa


----------



## ^^Phoenix^^ (Jul 13, 2006)

yeah made me giggle... could just imagine my previous cats glaring at me from the toilet bowl!


----------



## Mari (Oct 10, 2008)

> 21. Can sense cat is angry.


 LOL

My cat is not allowed on kitchen counters but is allowed on other places. One time I lit some candles in the dining room and she jumped up to see what that was about. While she was sniffing at one candle her tail was resting against another candle and suddenly I heard a terrible screech. She never goes on that shelf any more. Now when I want to make sure she stays off the dining table, I just need to set a few lit candles on the table. I only use tea lights as they do not tip over. urr: Mari


----------



## white page (Oct 13, 2008)

:thankyou:  I think your cats have met mine !!!!! 
this really made me smile :meow:


----------



## prayerbear (Oct 13, 2008)

This is way too cute! I would like to see the cat wearing an apron and a chef's hat flipping the dough around!


----------

